# OTCOUCH.com needs help



## HINDS (Oct 14, 2003)

Looking for a few good men to help publish quality pictures and video on a site that is all about those two things. Ok, some words too but not too many and only ones that count.

Give me a shout if you like what you see any would like to be an administrator.

Nick


----------

